# Do your poos snore?



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Darcie is current laid on the sofa next to me snoring....I've noticed she does snore quite often! Is this normal? X


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger only snors when she sleeps on her back.not at all lady like..Haa Haa


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Most definatley they snore ,i went to tell my husband off for snoring and realised it was Ollie ,my husband was on nights 
and Millie snores and shes a LADY you know 
Lynda x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nope, Kiki doesn't snore, but the OH, middle son and even daughter, occasionally, do!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max doesn't snore, but Mandy does!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sometimes lady will make a light snore sound... it always makes me laugh


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette snores and my 19 years old today cat Hannibal snores--really loud. Bette's is slightly more lady like--until she snorts!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I prefer to call it heavy breathing for our lady like Cockapoos (and their human mothers don’t snore, we just breathe heavily at night lol ) ....


----------

